# Why is not there a Zeebo Emulator for PC?



## NancyDS (Jan 26, 2019)

Hi, I want to know why there is still no Zeebo Emulator for PC.

As many know, Zeebo is considered the last pirate console that exists on the face of the earth, Zeebo was a seventh generation video game console produced by the Brazilian companies Tectoy and the American Qualcomm for Zeebo Inc. in 2009, It was a very poor console technically and unable to compete with his contemporaries. In the words of its creators, the Zeebo "It had not been designed to compete with the rest of the consoles of its generation, but to seek to fit into a market of smaller scale", although in the end its price in Mexico was about 3,000 pesos, which was a very high price given that for less than that you could get a PS2 console, which despite being of the previous generation, was much higher and with a much broader catalog. Zeebo's production company defined its console as "A console that offers fun, the excitement of interactive entertainment and education for those who until now have had little or no access to this technology" for which it was called in a tone of He mocks "the console for the poor" and is probably considered the worst console in history.

The features of the console were supposed to be fully exploited by the entity network (ZeeboNet) via 3G or Edge, where the player could buy and download the games, which would be transferred through the downloads using a virtual currency (Z-). Credits), acquired by bank transfer, credit card, direct debit or pre-paid cards, although it turned out to be a disaster since the internet connection was very slow and unstable. According to TecToy, which had closed an alliance with América Móvil (mobile phone network that contains Claro) to provide the data of only 3G network, the user would always be connected to the wireless network without any fee (although this statement could be false in Mexico since Telcel, the Zeebo distributor in Mexico, charged for the use of the 3G network). It is to emphasize the bad quality of the connection to Internet of which they had the consoles. In addition there were several polemics such as the materials of poor quality with which it was manufactured and even had an SD slot but that was just that, the slot, since the console did not have inside the necessary components to make use of it . Also the cable of voltage of the console was of minimum quality, it was only a generic cable similar to those of the mobile telephones of the time.

The project surprisingly had some support from companies such as Electronic Arts, Activision, Namco, Capcom and id Software which they thought they invested in a new and unexplored market of "billions" although in the end the sales were disastrous.

On May 31, 2011, a brief official statement was given saying that the Zeebo team inc. it would cease to exist. The support of the console and the Internet service ceased on September 30 of the same year, in addition to no more Zeebo consoles being produced.

The console was initially launched in Brazil, Mexico, China and India.

Never in our lives will we have a Zeebo Emulator for PC?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 26, 2019)

You should put this much research effort into your assignments for school.


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 26, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> You should put this much research effort into your assignments for school.


Well, Zeebo is a non-piratable console, due to its fake SD slot, because the console does not have the components for its SD slot to work, it does not have an internet browser, it has a very slow and unstable internet connection, its Internet service cerro 8 years ago and we can not revive ZeeboNET because the console is not pirateable yet, not easily available in internet stores like Amazon, not in an internet auction or anything.


----------



## EddieEddie90 (Jan 26, 2019)

Why? there's no point in making an emulator for a console like the zeebo, let alone a pirate one. All the games released in the zeebo are available in other consoles, so why bother?


----------



## CMDreamer (Jan 26, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> [...] It was a very poor console technically and unable to compete with his contemporaries [...]



You had the answer at the tip of your fingers...


----------



## NancyDS (Jan 26, 2019)

EddieEddie90 said:


> Why? there's no point in making an emulator for a console like the zeebo, let alone a pirate one. All the games released in the zeebo are available in other consoles, so why bother?


An Apple Bandai Pippin emulator for PC?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 26, 2019)

Hello.

If you like,you can do it yourself or help this guy:

https://www.reddit.com/r/EmuDev/comments/7w10a4/interest_in_developing_a_zeebo_emulator/


----------



## Pipistrele (Mar 31, 2019)

EddieEddie90 said:


> Why? there's no point in making an emulator for a console like the zeebo, let alone a pirate one. All the games released in the zeebo are available in other consoles, so why bother?


Not all of them - there are actually quite a few exclusive releases (like Prey: Evil, Double Dragon remake or Action Hero 3D: Wild Dog) that both look interesting enough from gameplay standpoint and deserve preservation. That's not counting small differences between versions. After all, if something can be preserved, it should be preserved.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 31, 2019)

I've never even heard of that


----------



## hug0-a7x (Mar 31, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> I've never even heard of that


A good reason not to exist Zeebo emulator. :v


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 31, 2019)

hug0-a7x said:


> A good reason not to exist Zeebo emulator. :v



WTF is even a Zeebo? Sounds like a forgotten Commodore product.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 31, 2019)

*Screams Internally*

what we really need is an emulator for the Exa-Arcadia, a brand new arcade system similar to the neo geo. It's a pretty powerful beast that isn't even really released yet, with lots of upcoming games including a remaster of Mr Gimmick for the Famicom and some nice looking shmups and fighters. Unfortunately, it is currently exclusive to japan, and while a greater scale release is planned, what arcade is even gonna have this stuff? It is absolutely essential that we have the ability to play these amazing Exa-Arcadia games , that are likely either being ported to the system or are remasters. They definitely need to work on an emulator for the Exa-Arcadia, so that we don't have to buy thousand dollar arcade systems and only thousand dollar computers instead. This is definitely a system that the end user would benefit by having in emulated form.


----------



## Vieela (Mar 31, 2019)

Extremely low demand and i believe it's a hard to find hardware? I mean, it would be great for reasons of keeping track history and kinda avoiding it from disappearing completely, but it does take a lot of effort and all.


----------



## CMDreamer (Mar 31, 2019)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> [...]
> what we really need is an emulator for the Exa-Arcadia, a brand new arcade system similar to the neo geo.



More info here:


> https://arcadeheroes.com/



Way a lot better than the Zeebo.

Just watched some YT videos and there are a lot of shmups coming! That's great!


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 31, 2019)

CMDreamer said:


> More info here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: https://arcadeheroes.com/
> ...



yeah, I think if more people knew about it it would spread to some smaller arcades, it looks really nice. Thing is I don't know of any around here  but yeah definitely better than zeebo but probably just as unknown


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 31, 2019)

Hello.

No commotions please.Don´t forget tomorrow is April 1st the day that will change NancyDS´s life for ever.


----------



## kuwanger (Mar 31, 2019)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> what we really need is an emulator for the Exa-Arcadia, a brand new arcade system similar to the neo geo.



I complete disagree  What made Neo Geo special was being released at a time where it was first possible to make arcade quality games with a single computer board and just swap out the ROM just like a console--although with ROMs way too expensive for reasonable console sales.  Since then plenty of companies have done similar for their own line-up and some companies have even joined forces (Triforce) to achieve something similar.

What this all amounts to?  What is needed is not an Exa-Arcadia emulator but simply a minimal spec standard, probably based on an ARM architecture, that anyone can develop for not unlikely what the PC originally was.  Investing into yet another proprietary standard is just going to effectively die like all the previous ones did because there's no basis for continued existence.

Besides that, as much as I like shoot'em ups, there's just way too many shoot'em ups for the platform even for an arcade system.  I'd say it's the same thing that long-term killed the PC Engine, Saturn, and Sharp x68k.  Even optimistically, it's hard to believe Exa-Aracadia will even meaningfully leave Japan.  I'm honestly fine with that.  Oh, and I really don't see the point of the Mr Gimmick port.

PS - I presume MAME will work on adding Exa-Aracadia once it's available.


----------



## Pipistrele (Mar 31, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> WTF is even a Zeebo? Sounds like a forgotten Commodore product.


Zeebo was a late-2000s short-lived budget console for Brazil market, designed as a cheap device for people who can't afford "proper" consoles due to horrible import tax. Unlike many similar flops, it actually had a pretty strong third-party support on start (EA, Capcom, Namco, Activision, id Software, just to name the few), but due to poor hardware (a glorified feature phone) and "budget gamers" preferring to just stick with their PS2's instead, it went nowhere fast. On top of other things, it's also notable for being the first home console fully focused on digital distribution - you couldn't buy games physically for it, only via download.

It's a fascinating little console, lurk info on it sometime if you're curious.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Mar 31, 2019)

kuwanger said:


> I complete disagree  What made Neo Geo special was being released at a time where it was first possible to make arcade quality games with a single computer board and just swap out the ROM just like a console--although with ROMs way too expensive for reasonable console sales.  Since then plenty of companies have done similar for their own line-up and some companies have even joined forces (Triforce) to achieve something similar.
> 
> What this all amounts to?  What is needed is not an Exa-Arcadia emulator but simply a minimal spec standard, probably based on an ARM architecture, that anyone can develop for not unlikely what the PC originally was.  Investing into yet another proprietary standard is just going to effectively die like all the previous ones did because there's no basis for continued existence.
> 
> ...



It was kind of a half joke, I don't really think it's worth being emulated and I was poking fun at all the OP's shitposts. I do like the games though, and I am optimistic for the system with my bias of loving arcade games. And I can see why they're making a remaster of mr gimmick since it's supposedly not just a straight up port, with new music and crisper visuals + widescreen but ehh it's not much shouldn't be for just the exa-arcadia. I'm pretty sure a lot of the games for the system are ports so it's not really worth it either way. Also, if MAME gets Exa-Arcadia running that'd be really neat since it's apparently "xbox one / ps4 pro level" (although none of the games really show it I've seen)


----------



## Alopexau (Sep 24, 2019)

I think this thing deserves to be emulated just for the exclusive (and also one of the better) versions of Double Dragon.


----------



## Moon164 (Feb 15, 2020)

I have a Zeebo, in fact as a lot of people said above many of its games have been released for other consoles

Like Quake 1 and 2 (PS1 / N64 / PC), Zenonia (DSi, PSP, PS3), Need for Speed: Own the City (PSP / DS / GBA) and several others that are Android / iOS ports

But there are also some very interesting games, among them an exclusive *remake of Double Dragon* following the old 2D style but much improved:



And some other games that TecToy made, I have to say that I loved Zeebo FC Super League, it's like Mario Strikers, but using Zeeboids (which are like the Miis for Zeebo) and even has an interesting campaign and a system of achievements, I even play with my younger brother once in a while


And also a game called ''Um jogo de Ovo'' is a great 2D platform in Co-Op that was based on the '' Una Película de huevos ''


Besides, there are not many other games that are really worth the effort to create an emulator, Zeebo is a very interesting piece for any collector, but it is a console that has been lost in time, nowadays it is extremely rare to find any information about it and for a change because it was an '' Only Digital '' console there is no way to add new games to the platform today.


Zeebo's hack scene is also almost nonexistent, the only unlocking method that exists is extremely difficult to do and can damage the console if done incorrectly and thanks to that the maximum that existed was some mods to play CPS1, CPS2 and Sega Genesis at Zeebo, but none of them went very far.


Ironically, it uses a customized version of BREW (an operating system used on some old cell phones), it can even run any BREW application regardless of version and hardware, even used Zeebo recently to finally be able to run Kingdom Hearts V-Cast.

Some people tried to find an easier way to unlock the console or even resurrect the online store (just by changing the inactive SIM-Card of the console, it will have access again, but with the update and store servers closed, this is not available for now. much use) but none of them went forward.



the_randomizer said:


> WTF is even a Zeebo? Sounds like a forgotten Commodore product.


For everyone who doesn't know what a Zeebo was, I recommend taking a look here:




The second video is in Brazilian Portuguese, but it has the most information, even interviewed the president of TecToy in this video.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 15, 2020)

Coolest bump ever


----------



## TheMrIron2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Worth the bump. Zeebo is a fascinating little box, and last year me and a few others were actually very interested in doing something homebrew-related for it... before seeing the price. Nah, I'm alright.


----------



## KenMel (May 13, 2020)

I used to work at the zeebo Qualcomm division. I think I have an sd card that has all the games released and unreleased. Oh, the sd card slot can be used to install games. You just have to have the correct mifs and mods placed on the sd card.
We also made a smaller console called the z3. Unfortunately management did some frivolous spending and we couldn't push the z3 out. The z3 was basically an Android phone from 2014. It was able to run fez, ilomilo and some other Xbox 360 games


----------



## Moon164 (May 14, 2020)

TheMrIron2 said:


> Worth the bump. Zeebo is a fascinating little box, and last year me and a few others were actually very interested in doing something homebrew-related for it... before seeing the price. Nah, I'm alright.



It is funny
Here in Brazil it is easy to find a sealed Zeebo for R $ 150 (at the current dollar price, it costs around $ 25) You could try asking some Brazilian from the Facebook group Zeebo to buy, import, it ends up paying off more. However, I don't know if a sealed zeebo would be of much use, after all, the online store and the servers have closed and the only current means of unlocking is something super complicated to do and that can damage the console.



KenMel said:


> I used to work at the zeebo Qualcomm division. I think I have an sd card that has all the games released and unreleased. Oh, the sd card slot can be used to install games. You just have to have the correct mifs and mods placed on the sd card.
> We also made a smaller console called the z3. Unfortunately management did some frivolous spending and we couldn't push the z3 out. The z3 was basically an Android phone from 2014. It was able to run fez, ilomilo and some other Xbox 360 games





From what I read on the TripleOxygen website, it is necessary to modify Zeebo so that it can install games and apps by SD, right?


----------



## KenMel (May 15, 2020)

Moon164 said:


> It is funny
> Here in Brazil it is easy to find a sealed Zeebo for R $ 150 (at the current dollar price, it costs around $ 25) You could try asking some Brazilian from the Facebook group Zeebo to buy, import, it ends up paying off more. However, I don't know if a sealed zeebo would be of much use, after all, the online store and the servers have closed and the only current means of unlocking is something super complicated to do and that can damage the console.
> 
> 
> ...



To modify the zeebo for firmware it had to be done from the back of the console, to add games you just needed to use an sd card that had the proper text script to flash the games on to the console. All we did was get notepad, copy and paste the text script on to a new notepad, add some new mifs and mods to the script, save the text script, drag and drop it on to a new sd sard and insert the sd card into any zeebo. From there the zeebo would flash and install the games.

If I can find the SD cards I'll post the text scripts. I'll also take pictures of my new Chinese/ Mexico console and the z3.


----------



## Moon164 (May 15, 2020)

KenMel said:


> To modify the zeebo for firmware it had to be done from the back of the console, to add games you just needed to use an sd card that had the proper text script to flash the games on to the console. All we did was get notepad, copy and paste the text script on to a new notepad, add some new mifs and mods to the script, save the text script, drag and drop it on to a new sd sard and insert the sd card into any zeebo. From there the zeebo would flash and install the games.
> 
> If I can find the SD cards I'll post the text scripts. I'll also take pictures of my new Chinese/ Mexico console and the z3.



Thanks for the info.

As far as I know, in order to be able to put games unofficially on Zeebo it is necessary to obtain the 61u.key file first ( https://www.tripleoxygen.net/wiki/console/zeebo/61u.key ) with this file placed at the root of the SD Card in Zeebo it is possible to activate the diagnostic port (the Mini-USB that is behind the console https://www.tripleoxygen.net/wiki/console/zeebo/porta_de_diagnostico ) and with the diagnostic port active, it is possible to make changes to the console, among them having access to BREW Appmgr (which is the '' base '' system of the BREW operating system https://www.tripleoxygen.net/wiki/console/zeebo/brew_appmgr ) it is possible to access the BREW appmgr by modifying the Flixfile.dat file in the FIRSTAPP parameter and change the number to the application 0 - BREW Appmgr which normally comes as the default 3- ZeeboApp / Z-Wheel

With the diagnostic door open and with access to BREW Appmgr it is then possible to enter EMAPPLET ( https://www.tripleoxygen.net/wiki/console/zeebo/emapplet ) and go to the Field Test option, there, it will be possible to go to the Field Test> Memory Copy option and thus load games and applications from SD to Zeebo.

The biggest problem in question is that each Zeebo has a unique 61u.key file, nobody has been able to find out how it is generated (many thought it was based on the console's IMEI, but so far nothing) and at the moment the only way to get the 61u.key file present inside your Zeebo in a very complicated process that requires welding a JTAG on the console and among other things that I can't explain, recently a person who worked on the console said that there was an application at Qualcomm in which he generated this 61u.key file compatible with this Zeebo to then have access to the console and that this application was used by employees in Brazil who performed his technical assistance, however , this program / application is never leaked.

Other people discovered that it is possible to get access to Zeebo again just by changing the SIM-Card of the console, in addition, the servers used for the update and store are already available, of course, it would be possible to re-create the Zeebo update server and from the store to create a kind of '' FreeShop '' or launch a customized update for all Zeebos available, however, the idea did not go forward at the Zeebo Club and Open Zeebo, for several reasons, but it is something possible to do.

In the end, we don't have an emulator for Zeebo and the console was not very well exploited by hackers, but both cases are quite possible if someone with experience is interested.

PS: Sorry for my english.


----------



## KenMel (May 15, 2020)

Welp, this sucks. Unfortunately all my sd cards have been formatted  but here's some pics of the zeebo 2 console for china and Mexico... This was not released though. I'm still trying to find the Z3.


----------



## Moon164 (May 15, 2020)

KenMel said:


> Welp, this sucks. Unfortunately all my sd cards have been formatted  but here's some pics of the zeebo 2 console for china and Mexico... This was not released though. I'm still trying to find the Z3.


Wow, so do you have a Zeebo Plus ( https://forum.outerspace.com.br/index.php?threads/zeebo-plus-após-10-anos-fãs-ré-lembram-um-protótipo-de-uma-versão-do-zeebo-com-controle-sem-fio-e-vídeo-componente-que-nunca-foi-lançada.536295/ ) ?

I heard that it has a resolution of 480p and a menu completely different from the Zeebos that were sold in addition to wireless control.

Could you post some images from his menu or some video? Or did you manage to play something at him?

You have something extremely rare on your hands.

You said you had an SD with all the games released and not released, can you tell if you had any demo or prototype games that were canceled as Cid the Dummy?, and maybe explain if there is an easier way to put games on Zeebo without needing this '' text script '' since the store has already been closed.


----------



## KenMel (May 16, 2020)

Unfortunately the zeebo 2 or plus was in such early development we just flashed games on them individually. There was no U.I at all. We flashed a Chinese underwater counting game and it automatically brought you in game lol. That's how early in development it was. At the same time we were working on the z3 and we were overwhelmed jumping between consoles.

The games, I have to sift through old emails to try to remember what we had...this was from 2013-2014. One game I do know that was a pure prototype was a game we were doing like guitar hero...very bad


----------



## Moon164 (May 16, 2020)

KenMel said:


> Unfortunately the zeebo 2 or plus was in such early development we just flashed games on them individually. There was no U.I at all. We flashed a Chinese underwater counting game and it automatically brought you in game lol. That's how early in development it was. At the same time we were working on the z3 and we were overwhelmed jumping between consoles.
> 
> The games, I have to sift through old emails to try to remember what we had...this was from 2013-2014. One game I do know that was a pure prototype was a game we were doing like guitar hero...very bad



I see, it is something very interesting, I ended up meeting a person who ended up buying the Zeebo 2 / Zeebo Plus on eBay, but his console was stuck on an error screen, he presented a different design than the standard Zeebo model despite be the same error displayed on the console.





He ended up re-passing the console and we don't know what the end was.

So I would love it if you could show more of this model ( and the Z3 )

Also, If you can somehow recover the files from the SD you mentioned or show some prototypes of canceled games like maybe Cid the Dummy and Plants vs Zombie for Zeebo would be awesome.

I would love to be able to have some way to play games on my Zeebo, but I don't want to risk the only unlocking method that currently exists for fear of damaging my console.

Also, thank you so much for sharing all this information, Zeebo Club and I are very excited about it.


----------



## Platy (Jun 6, 2020)

KenMel said:


> I used to work at the zeebo Qualcomm division. I think I have an sd card that has all the games released and unreleased.



What unreleased games exists ?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2020)

i kinda want a zeebo emulator if only to play the best worst version of resident evil 4


----------



## Moon164 (Jun 13, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> i kinda want a zeebo emulator if only to play the best worst version of resident evil 4


As ironic as it may be, the Zeebo version was released (and improved) two years later for iOS and Android.

There are some curious facts about Zeebo games:

*1º ~ *Zeebo has an exclusive Double Dragon remake developed by Brizo Interactive, unlike Double Dragon Neon, it is not in 3D, it goes in the most classic style and resembles Double Dragon Advance and is considered by many people as the best remake of the game so far.
http://www.hardcoregaming101.net/double-dragon-zeebo/
https://doubledragon.kontek.net/games/dd/rddzeebo.html



*2 ~ *The Action-RPG Zenonia was released for other consoles as well, such as the PSP, PS3 and Nintendo DSi (and also the 3DS), but the Zeebo version is the only one that has the Spanish and Brazilian Portuguese language.



*3 ~* Ironically, it was the first console to receive a Quake 1 and 2 port that is a direct conversion from the original PC version, other consoles like PS1, Saturn and N64 that had the ports were made with totally different engines and with several downgrades in relation the PC version.
It is also the only version to have Brazilian Portuguese dubbing and translation.



*4 ~ *Zeebo had internet access without the need for cables, wi-fi or anything using the 3G network as PSVita, the difference is that Zeebo already had a SIM-Card inside the console and was fully configured ready for access.
Users did not pay for access to the 3G network, it was completely free to update the console, access the store and use online game resources such as Ranking and etc... only the browser was paid. ( Zeebo Browser :  /  )

Because of this TecToy limited the size of the games to reduce costs, Zeebo's games could not weigh more than 50 MB.

This hurt Zeebo a lot, because of that the console was mostly limited to ports of laptops and smartphones because they were the lightest games of the time and even then, several games needed to undergo downgrades to suit the space needed.

A case worth mentioning is Need for Speed Carbon: Own the City, it is a special version of Need for Speed Carbon released especially for GBA, DS and PSP, the Zeebo version is a direct port of the PSP version, while the PSP version weighs about 332 MB, the Zeebo version weighs only 36 MB (with most of the game already pre-installed on all Zeebo consoles, the user only had to download the executable that weighed only 2 MB)

As you can imagine, the Zeebo version suffered a lot with this, all assets were reduced to the worst possible quality to be able to have this file-size.



*5 ~* Zeebo had a Miis clone called Zeeboids, only four games in the system make use of Zeeboids.
As with Miis it was possible to transfer Zeeboids to the internet and use Zeeboids from friends.

But a differential concept present in Zeeboids was that it was possible to evolve your Zeeboid and gain attributes in one game and then use it in another game and keep the experience you got in the past game.

But a differential concept present in Zeeboids was that it was possible to evolve your Zeeboid and gain attributes in one game and then use it in another game and keep the experience you got in the past game









*6 ~ *Due to the contract with Qualcomm, TecToy was forced to use Qualcomm's BREW operating system on its console, which unfortunately harmed Zeebo as the operating system uses much of the console's hardware for unnecessary tasks leaving very little for games.

If you stop to compare the BREW games released for cell phones of the time (2008 down) it is quite impressive what they managed to do with Zeebo even with a horrible operating system.

Zeebo is a very interesting console, despite having failed terribly I can see something special about it, it's just a pity that there is no emulator out there and the console itself was not very well exploited by hackers, there are some homebrews to run Sega Genesis and Arcades on Zeebo and even BREW mobile games, but there is only one way to unlock Zeebo today and it is an extremely difficult and complicated process that if done incorrectly can permanently damage the console. I own Zeebo and it has a special place in my collection, but unfortunately my Zeebo only has 21 games and I don't have the courage to take any chances with the current unlocking method, I hope that in the future there is some safer way to unlock the console maybe via USB or the SD Card slot.

If you are curious about this console I recommend taking a look at these videos.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2020)

Moon164 said:


> As ironic as it may be, the Zeebo version was released (and improved) two years later for iOS and Android.


i already knew that, but not only does that version not work on newer android builds, it has less meme value because neither androir nor ios were commercial flops


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2020)

KenMel said:


> Welp, this sucks. Unfortunately all my sd cards have been formatted  but here's some pics of the zeebo 2 console for china and Mexico... This was not released though. I'm still trying to find the Z3.


Component on what was meant to be a budget system? were they insane or something?


----------



## Moon164 (Jun 15, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> Component on what was meant to be a budget system? were they insane or something?


I don't know anything about versions of Zeebo that never saw the light of day.

But Zeebo itself in Brazil was launched for R$ 500 and then had the price cut to R$ 300, 
It was focused more on emerging countries (Brazil, Mexico, India and China), here in Brazil the price of Zeebo was much lower than that of a Wii, PS3 and X360, but on the other hand, it was possible to find a Playstation 2 for R$ 400 - 500 on the black market. 

PS: 
In the current dollar to real conversion:
R$ 300 = U$ 56,01 ( 1 U$ = 5,36 R$ 2020 )
I don't remember how much the dollar cost here between 2008 to 2011, but I still remember that Zeebo at least in 2010 was a lot cheaper than most console options around here.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2020)

Moon164 said:


> I don't know anything about versions of Zeebo that never saw the light of day.
> 
> But Zeebo itself in Brazil was launched for R$ 500 and then had the price cut to R$ 300,
> It was focused more on emerging countries (Brazil, Mexico, India and China), here in Brazil the price of Zeebo was much lower than that of a Wii, PS3 and X360, but on the other hand, it was possible to find a Playstation 2 for R$ 400 - 500 on the black market.
> ...


what i meant is that the kind of person who would have bought a zeebo 2 wouldnt have a tv capable of making use of component, thus making the overall system cost more while 99% of people wouldnt have been able to take advantage of component cables, if the first zeebo was meant to be a budget system i highly doubt succesors would not have been budget systems as well


----------



## Alxandr13 (Dec 31, 2020)

Moon164 said:


> I don't remember how much the dollar cost here between 2008 to 2011, but I still remember that Zeebo at least in 2010 was a lot cheaper than most console options around here.



It was the time before all Lula's "maracutaias" and robbery start to stink and its time bomb get near to explode in that horrendous days that was when his puppet Dilma was "presidenta" [more like "presidanta" = president+anta ´(tapir, which is a way we use to call someone more dumb than an ass) since she don't know even what she was talking in most ocasions and like so much to ignore simple portuguese rules because "she was ellected president"]. Anyway,,, At this point we still had a kinda good financial scenario and dollar was flutuating under 2BRL.
I remember well cause in 2011 with dollar already starting to skyrocket i imported a box in the vallue of 110USD and only paid 260BRL total including all the nasty taxes we have (60% over ANYTHING costing more than 50USD that comes from another country plus some little percentage for currency conversion and kinda 10% for use credit card in overseas shopping). Never stop to think that this kind of mess is what blocks any attempt to develop good technology over here. We had Zeebo that was a damn good idea for its time, but poorly implemented due to these limitations;


----------



## Moon164 (Mar 7, 2021)

Hey, I don't know if this will help someone to develop an emulator for Zeebo or even some way to unlock the console in a simpler way (the current method is very dangerous, it involves using a JTAG and if done in the wrong way can damage the console), but I gathered the Zeebo development kit and decided to upload it in case anyone wants to study it, who knows to do some homebrew for Zeebo or even a port of Super Mario 64 or Doom, who knows?

Anyway, to install the Zeebo SDK you need the BREW SDK 4.0.2 (Zeebo’s operating system is basically a customized version of this Brew, it’s a horrible operating system ... it uses a lot of the console’s hardware leaving little for the games, it's slow, stuck and etc ... I'm surprised that TecToy was able to port PC games like Quake 1 and 2 and even a PSP game like Need for Speed Carbon: Own the City on Zeebo with this OS) and to install BREW SDK 4.0.2 you need BREW SDK Tools 1.1.1, unfortunately Qualcomm no longer has the old versions of BREW so I had to download Brew MP SDK 7.10.12 and use BREW 4.0.2 SP19 in it as an Add-On, it was supposed to work but when I try to install the Zeebo SDK it says that the BREW SDK 4.0.2 is not installed and I was unable to solve this problem.

Anyway ... I'm making it available to anyone who wants to or who can use it, Zeebo is a very interesting console, it's a shame that his hack scene is even smaller and worse than Virtual Boy's, inside the pack it has a file called Zeebo Developer Guide who can assist you.

I also found some links that can help, but only with information in Portuguese, so I understood it was even possible to convert applications made in C # to BREW, I wonder what to do with it.

Download the Pack: https://www.mediafire.com/file/3spev5vb59ivbtv/Zeebo_SDK_%2B_BREW_SDK_4.0.2_%2B_BREW_MP_SDK.zip/file

Links I mentioned:
https://www.tripleoxygen.net/wiki/console/zeebo/start

https://zeebo.forumbrasil.net/t1629...3spO_VBgTF9it8mDbHFYKEanWKp4u89h4ET3C3sbdWWVk

https://zeebowiki.blogspot.com/2019/02/ambiente-de-desenvolvimento.html

https://zeebo.forumbrasil.net/t2570...ilitando-aceleracao-de-hardware-via-opengl-es


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 8, 2022)

afaik theres just two emulators

1. zee-emu
2. infuse which isnt publicly released but is being developed for wince which is pretty neat


----------



## Moon164 (Apr 8, 2022)

MarioMasta64 said:


> afaik theres just two emulators
> 
> 1. zee-emu
> 2. infuse which isnt publicly released but is being developed for wince which is pretty neat


I think both are fake, there is not much information about them and there is no link to them, apart from that there is no image showing theses emulators working.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 9, 2022)

Moon164 said:


> I think both are fake, there is not much information about them and there is no link to them, apart from that there is no image showing theses emulators working.


it says its on the right..


----------



## Moon164 (May 1, 2022)

Funnything, someone actually ports something to Zeebo, that's amazing to see, it would be interesting to see Doom or Super Mario 64 running on that thing.


----------



## XboxModder2 (Dec 20, 2022)

You cannot even download the zeebo emulator, it says its unavailable, so yeah this is very weird, a lost emulator

	Post automatically merged: Dec 20, 2022

Never mind here it is
https://www.mediafire.com/file/1j0o03nhhv4uwps/ZeeboEmu.rar


----------

